# Sattel



## Jennini (8. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen. Ich habe mir ein MTB Fully gekauft und suche nun einen passenden Sattel. Aktuell fahre ich einen SQ-Lab 610 active Sattel in 16cm Breite. Die Messung hat allerdings schon 16cm Knochenbreitenabstand ergeben und der Hersteller empfiehlt noch +2cm bei meiner Sitzposition. Nun gibt es in der Breite leider keinen MTB-Sattel. Habt ihr eventuell Sattelmodelle die für MTB und meine Breite zu empfehlen sind?


----------



## lucie (9. Juni 2021)

Bitte nicht den 100sten Sattel-Thread aufmachen, sondern einfach mal die SuFu benutzen. Da solltest Du unter diesem Link schon einige wichtige Informationen und Antworten zum Thema Sattel finden.

Empfehlungen wirst Du diesbezüglich kaum bekommen, da jeder A...h anders sitzt und die eigenen individuellen Anforderungen kaum bis keine Schnittmenge zu anderen Fahrern/Fahrerinnen aufweist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

